# RCI website



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2007)

When I type in www.rci.com this morning, I go to a screen that says:

Network Solutions

This site is under construction and coming soon

I never saw that before. Is it because RCI's nightly maintenance is not over yet? 

Very odd!

Sheila


----------



## sunshine (Apr 15, 2007)

I am getting the same thing. I think they finally blew up! That is totally different than any of the other strange goings on with their site.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been getting the same message for the past 2 hours. Over at TS4M, lawren2 has just posted some sightings from RCI, so it looks like some people can get through.  Not sure what the secret is, though.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 15, 2007)

I got the same message.

Suzanne


----------



## grest (Apr 15, 2007)

Me too...anyone know why??
Connie


----------



## branson is 10 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whew,  I thought it was my computer.  Guess not.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was able to get on a minute ago.  Maybe they have it fixed.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was thinking maybe it was a midwest thing since several of us are from there (or at least the middle of the country), but several people from FL, NY and Australia have reported the same thing.  

I suppose it could be a problem with our ISP (we use Insight) - I've had that happen once before where one router along the way was out and I couldn't get to computer at the target site.

I guess I'll give RCI a call when they open.


----------



## Flo (Apr 15, 2007)

I get that same strange message and it's in all different languages.


----------



## dsfritz (Apr 15, 2007)

I get the same message too.  Also live in the midwest.  What's up?


----------



## Debbie U (Apr 15, 2007)

*Same Message*

I am getting the same message and I live in New England.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2007)

riverdees05 said:


> I was able to get on a minute ago.  Maybe they have it fixed.



I just tried again and got the message.

If anybody gets in, please post a link to another page on the site. Maybe we can get by the login page. 

Sheila


----------



## BM243923 (Apr 15, 2007)

I was able to get into, no problem.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got the same message.


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm getting the same message too, and I live on the west coast.


----------



## Art4th (Apr 15, 2007)

It's been working fine for me all morning in upstate NY.


----------



## mocat (Apr 15, 2007)

*Under construction*

Still getting the "under construction" message in Florida.:annoyed:


----------



## caribbean (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah I just got the same message and came right over here to see if it was just me. Thank goodness we have our TUG family.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 15, 2007)

Its now 11:05 AM here in SE FLorida and I am still getting the message. I tried to go to direct search instead of favorites list and go in that way thru Yahoo, but still get the same message.

Suzanne


----------



## Anne S (Apr 15, 2007)

Getting the same message in NYC. What I find amazing is that they need to tell us that their site is unavailable in at least twelve languages!


----------



## janapur (Apr 15, 2007)

Is someone playing a practical joke on me?? I have received the same multi-lingual message all morning. I just got off the phone with a RCI rep who knew nothing of it. She strongly implied that the problem does not exist, suggesting my error. Hmmmm . . .


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm getting something different.  White page.... "Page Cannot Be Displayed"


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2007)

It's not an east coast thing - I'm an hour from the Pacific and getting the same thing.
Can someone post the number for RCI - I always just get it online which won't be working today.  

Thanks

Bev


----------



## Anne S (Apr 15, 2007)

BevL said:


> It's not an east coast thing - I'm an hour from the Pacific and getting the same thing.
> Can someone post the number for RCI - I always just get it online which won't be working today.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



1-800-338-7777


----------



## chellej (Apr 15, 2007)

Network Solutions is the company that you pay for the particular Web Page - i.e, www.RCI.com

If you do not pay the fee to network solutions, they turn your page off and after a set period, if you do not reactivate the web address is made available for anyone else to purchase.

We just went through this because they were sending the renewal notices to the wrong email address.


----------



## SBK (Apr 15, 2007)

Northern Virginia checking in.

Just got the under construction message two minutes ago.

Wouldn't it be a hoot if they hadn't paid their bill?:whoopie:


----------



## SBK (Apr 15, 2007)

Somehow it posted twice.  Sorry about that.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 15, 2007)

*same issue here*

I posted over at RCI page... nothing.. same message.... maybe the wind ? Storms passing  through ?? At least its not anyones computer.


----------



## ava (Apr 15, 2007)

I just attempted to go on their site and I had the same thing happen to me. I thought it was my computer also.


----------



## Sue S (Apr 15, 2007)

I've been getting this message since 0900 this morning, in the UK.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2007)

I phoned and spoke to a rep who said to try this, try that.  Nothing.  He said he'd been getting calls all morning.  I asked him what his technical people were telling them to tell callers - he hadn't heard anything from anybody in house, which, frankly, is pretty pathetic.  At least something to indicate they're aware and are working on the problem should given to their frontline people.


----------



## Mimi39 (Apr 15, 2007)

Its still happening!


----------



## eal (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm in western Canada and I am getting the multilingual "site under construction" message as well, both with IE and Firefox.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Maybe they forgot to pay their bill...*

...I'm pretty sure when I purchased my domain name that I paid for it through Network Solutions.  Maybe RCI forgot to make their payment and no longer own that domain name.  Anyway, I thought it was very strange, so this is where I came.  Lo and behold, others are experiencing the same thing.  I still can't get in this afternoon on the East Coast.


----------



## kapish (Apr 15, 2007)

I had no problem accessing the RCI website. I tried both http://www.rci.com/RCIW/ and http://www.rci.com/ and both worked. I was able to search using my space banked weeks and find possible exchanges...

Could it be that folks from various regions are having problems? If so, it might have nothing to do with RCI per se, rather a DNS server hiccup on the internet...


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 15, 2007)

I think all Tuggers should bombard RCI with complaint calls.  Wouldn't it be funny if their phone system crashes!


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

It is now 5:20 pm.  Perhaps they have fixed the problem.  I am browsing for availability.  All features seem working properly.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Still experiencing the problem.  I called RCI about an hour ago and got the Indianapolis office.  The vacation guide indicated to me that they were aware of the problem but didn't say much more.  It's not weather-related here in IN because it is sunny and warm today! But then again, who knows where the RCI computers reside.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 15, 2007)

kapish said:


> I had no problem accessing the RCI website. I tried both http://www.rci.com/RCIW/ and http://www.rci.com/ and both worked. I was able to search using my space banked weeks and find possible exchanges...
> 
> Could it be that folks from various regions are having problems? If so, it might have nothing to do with RCI per se, rather a DNS server hiccup on the internet...




Just tried both the links posted and got the construction message on both.

Very annoying.

Sheila


----------



## SCUBA (Apr 15, 2007)

I just got in. searches seem to be working.


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 15, 2007)

I just got onto the site...went to log in...and _Under Construction_!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 15, 2007)

Hmm, I got in this morning but haven't been able to since then.  I'm getting the "under construction" message that most other people are getting.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, it's now almost 6:30 PM EST and I have not had access to RCI's website the entire day.  You would think they'd post a message indicating that they are having problems.  Nope, nothing.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 15, 2007)

I was able to access RCI this am when everybody else was having problems at 11am EST.   Now at 6.........pm   EST I cannot access.  Getting the under constructions message.

eleven different languages


----------



## grest (Apr 15, 2007)

still "under construction" no matter what I do.
Connie


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 15, 2007)

Still not working for me. Good thing I'm not really trying to go anywhere otherwise I'd be really


----------



## acesneights (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like a DNS lookup problem that is propagating through the backbone name servers.

Stan


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2007)

acesneights said:


> Sounds like a DNS lookup problem that is propagating through the backbone name servers.
> 
> Stan



Oh, yeah, I knew that's what it was.  All I know is it's not working!!


----------



## suzanne (Apr 15, 2007)

Still not up at 7:45 PM here in Pompano Beach, FL. I called got a rep she had no clue as to what I was talking about. Just wanted to sell me another 5 year membership. 

Suzanne


----------



## happybaby (Apr 15, 2007)

Strange 

7:55 PM EST here in W. Pa and I got in no problem   Finally


----------



## abbekit (Apr 15, 2007)

*7:03 pm Central Time*

Still can't get in.  Same problem as everyone detailed.


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

8:39 pm.  No problem logging in.

The only problem is there is no availability what I am looking for, but availability for extra vacation at a cost lower than MF.

From now on, I should go to my home resort every year and rent extra vacation and last call from RCI.  No more exchange.


----------



## markel (Apr 15, 2007)

*Rci Stinks*

  No luck all day.  PATHETIC on RCI's part !!!

Mark


----------



## Aldo (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe Network Solutions RENTED out RCI's website!


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 15, 2007)

*AUTOREPLY@resalehost.networksolutions.com*

I got into RCI's site for a few minutes late this afternoon.  I did some searches and put in an online spacebank.  Went and had dinner.  Came back and I haven't been able to get on the site again.  However, in my email box had an auto reply regarding receipt of the spacebank request from the above sender.


----------



## philemer (Apr 15, 2007)

markel said:


> No luck all day.  PATHETIC on RCI's part !!!
> 
> Mark



Many large corp. have had their computer sys. hacked in the past. We shouldn't be too surprised that it *may* have happened to RCI.

Phil


----------



## katiemack (Apr 15, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Maybe Network Solutions RENTED out RCI's website!



Aldo,
That is the funniest thing I have read all day!  I LOVE it!  They rented it, perfect!  :whoopie:


----------



## barndweller (Apr 15, 2007)

I just logged on with no problem out here in Ca.

Here's a real bargain in EV:
The Cliffs at Peace Canyon  (#6389)
Las Vegas, NV  89147, USA

Price Range - $10,000.00
Available Unit Size - 1 - 2
Check-in Date Range - 05/04/2007 - 05/05/2007


----------



## Pit (Apr 15, 2007)

Not working for me either.


----------



## Corky (Apr 16, 2007)

It's Monday in upstate NY, and the RCI site is still under construction in several languages.  Frustrating!!!


----------



## girard (Apr 16, 2007)

*12:15 am*

Just made it on a few minutes ago and put a unit on hold.  My confirmation also mentioned network solutions.


----------



## GregD (Apr 16, 2007)

Rci is moving their (our) inventory to their rental sites!


----------



## swimca (Apr 16, 2007)

*RCI what's wrong?*

I'm in rochester NY area and am getting same message about "under construction" at 8:50am.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 16, 2007)

Still no problem for me this morning.http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_MBMain

I'm able to log-in for weeks. Is it points people having a problem? Or are you all not able to even get to the site?


----------



## swimca (Apr 16, 2007)

*RCI down?*

If everyone was locked out by this problem, at least we'd know that we are all on equal ground in our searches, but the fact that some people have access and i don't is disturbing because I'm sure someone must be getting the trade that I want


----------



## Pit (Apr 16, 2007)

Could it be related to ISP? I have Time Warner Cable, and I have got only the "under construction" screen (still getting it).


----------



## philemer (Apr 16, 2007)

barndweller said:


> Still no problem for me this morning.http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_MBMain
> 
> I'm able to log-in for weeks. Is it points people having a problem? Or are you all not able to even get to the site?



I still get the NetworkSolutions page with your link too. I'm using IE 6 with Qwest DSL. Frustarting.

Phil


----------



## Jan (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm getting it with IE 7 and using Earthlink.
       Jan


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nothing doing here either.  :annoyed:


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

It is now day two.  I have not been able to access the RCI website since it shut down Saturday night. This is really a mess! (10:45 AM, EST)


----------



## ava (Apr 16, 2007)

I just received an email from RCI regarding filling out a comment card. We just returned from an exchange. I tried using the link from the email. No go. Could not get on to their site. Same thing as yesterday.


----------



## JamminJoe (Apr 16, 2007)

No problem here, I have saved this address in my favorites for login http://www.rci.com/RCIW/ I did not try yesterday but have been on twice this morning.


----------



## TomR (Apr 16, 2007)

I was able to access the site through Comcast Cable, but when I tried on the same computer through AOL I was unable to do so.  Strange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2007)

DSL by Qwest is sure not working.


----------



## Pit (Apr 16, 2007)

It does seem to be a dns problem as the following address works for accessing the site (but then I cannot login, probably because of page references back to rci.com which does not resolve to the correct address)

http://167.182.244.12/RCIW/

edit to add: after posting this, I realized the link looks like so many spoof emails I receive. It's not a spoof site. The address in the link is the RCI server.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

AVA:  I got the same thing from RCI.  We returned on Saturday from Shawnee and received the email this morning.  Well, when I took the time to click on the link to complete the card, the website is still not accessable.  Go figure!  Why send out the darn emails???


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 16, 2007)

Tried 3 times in 2 days, including now, 12:19 pm in Toronto, Canada.  All worked well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 16, 2007)

Pit, I used the IP address you gave, which brought me to the home page, but I could not log in.  I miss my RCI searching.  Not that I need to book anything.


----------



## ava (Apr 16, 2007)

I just used the address that you posted. I was able to get on, but when I put my password in it would not go to the page.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 16, 2007)

*got in today*

just took a peek and came back here to TUG... got in today !! :whoopie:


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

So, why does RCI keep sending me emails that I cannot not access?  I've received two from RCI so far today.  It's now 2:00 PM EST, the website has been down for me since *8:45 PM Saturday, EST*.


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 16, 2007)

*Not working for me.....*

I just tried the address too ; first time would not take my password either, second time I got to the rci home page. 
After that, no matter what I clicked on, I got the under construction page.


----------



## Pit (Apr 16, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Pit, I used the IP address you gave, which brought me to the home page, but I could not log in.  I miss my RCI searching.  Not that I need to book anything.



I was unable to login as well, but their web site is up and running. This seems to a problem with RCI's domain name not resolving to the correct IP address. 

Here is a quick (read temporary) fix for anyone who really wants in...

1. Open a Command Prompt window and enter the command >ipconfig /all

2. Locate the line which gives the address of your DNS Server and write down the number.

3. Go to your Windows Control Panel/Network Connections, go to the Properties of your network connection and double-click TCP/IP settings. Click the "Use the following DNS server addresses" button (note, if this button is already selected, write down the IP addresses that are currently listed as DNS servers, so you can restore those numbers later)

4. Enter the following address as your preferred DNS server: 4.2.49.2

5. Enter the DNS address you wrote down in step 2 as your alternate DNS server.

6. Save the change, re-open IE, and wallah (spelling?). 

Worked for me.

You can undo this by going back to the TCP/IP properties settings and re-select the button labeled Obtain DNS server address automatically (or replacing the DNS server addresses that were there before you changed them).


----------



## hajjah (Apr 16, 2007)

This is too complicated for me.  I guess I'll have to wait until RCI finally fixes the problem.


----------



## ava (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't understand any of that computer lingo. I am going to wait also. I hardly ever get the exchange I want anyway.


----------



## grest (Apr 16, 2007)

Holy cow...those directions, though certainly well-intentioned, are way too much for me too..thanks to the poster, but I too will wait..
connie


----------



## Aldo (Apr 16, 2007)

The Dial An Exchange website works fine.  www.daelive.com


----------



## jcrobin52 (Apr 16, 2007)

I can't get in on my home computer but went to the library and tried.  Got on with no problem.


----------



## philemer (Apr 16, 2007)

Has anyone called RCI to see what their VG's say?


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2007)

"We have a nice unit *For Rent* whenever and wherever you need one."   



philemer said:


> Has anyone called RCI to see what their VG's say?


----------



## eal (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Pit,
I understand everything in your instructions except "open a command prompt".

I tried "run" from my start menu but no dice.

Any by the way it is...voila!


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2007)

Whichever one of you broke their site this time really did a good job.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 16, 2007)

I hadn't paid much attention to this thread because I haven't had any trouble signing in.  Suddenly, it just struck me that the reason for this is that I am checking into the Points website, the problems are with the Weeks site.  Once I realized that, I thought to myself "Wow, what an opportunity!"  My bet is that all these deposits are coming in to the Weeks program and no one (from the Weeks side) can get to them.  Testing out my theory, in the last hour or so I managed to garner


Allen  house - mid summer
Paris - the following week (both obtained using the cheap crossover grids)
Sanibel Island for New Years
Tucson during spring training
Alas, all good things come to an end - I ran out of points.  Still, I might suggest to Madge that they make this a yearly event -- a Points bonanza, super blowout special.

Oh, also, a belated April Fools...


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2007)

This link goes to the Under Construction page.



barndweller said:


> Still no problem for me this morning.http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_MBMain
> 
> I'm able to log-in for weeks. Is it points people having a problem? Or are you all not able to even get to the site?


----------



## JLB (Apr 16, 2007)

When the official explanation comes out, if it does, it will go something like:

_Ten years ago when we introduced RCI.com, we never intended for it to be a substitution for live Guides, which at that time we called VCs._

:whoopie:


----------



## Pit (Apr 16, 2007)

eal said:


> Hi Pit,
> I understand everything in your instructions except "open a command prompt".
> 
> I tried "run" from my start menu but no dice.
> ...



Start -> Run -> cmd

or 

Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Command Prompt

The command to run is "ipconfig /all"  (without the quotes).

Voila... I thought that was a muscial instrument


----------



## BevL (Apr 16, 2007)

philemer said:


> Has anyone called RCI to see what their VG's say?



I called yesterday when the problem first surfaced and their frontline people simply said they were getting calls - no clue of what was going on.

Very shoddy - they should have something issued to their VGs immediately when there's a widespread problem like this.  Glad I don't have anything left to search with right now.


----------



## Lisa P (Apr 16, 2007)

Pit... THANK YOU!   :whoopie: 

After trying your method, I'm now able to login for the first time in 2 days!  I had sent an email to RCI an hour ago and I got an automated response saying it may be a few days before anyone responds.  Not holding my breath.  Sad.


----------



## kvp (Apr 17, 2007)

Pit said:


> 3. Go to your Windows Control Panel/Network Connections, go to the Properties of your network connection and double-click TCP/IP settings. Click the "Use the following DNS server addresses" button (note, if this button is already selected, write down the IP addresses that are currently listed as DNS servers, so you can restore those numbers later)
> 
> 4. Enter the following address as your preferred DNS server: 4.2.49.2
> 
> 5. Enter the DNS address you wrote down in step 2 as your alternate DNS server.



I changed the DNS server to 4.2.49.2; and I got in. The address in the address bar is: http://www.rci.com/RCIW/

Why do we have to change the DNS server? Does this mean I may have trouble getting into other websites now?

How did you figure this out?!

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 17, 2007)

Website just worked fine for me.  And of course, no surprises that any of my requests have come through.


----------



## eal (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Pit,
"voila!"  -  "and there you go!"
"viola"  -  musical instrument


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 17, 2007)

eal said:


> Hi Pit,
> "voila!"  -  "and there you go!"
> "viola"  -  musical instrument



Viola is also a very pretty flower.  It is a perennial pansy with a smaller face.  My favorite flower!


----------

